# Socal cigar smokers



## s4dustin (Jan 9, 2008)

I do cigar nights with my buddies a couple nights a month at a coffee shop in calabasas....anyone want to join...no cost.....often we pitch in for pizza....


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Where abouts?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lorglath said:


> Where abouts?


:tpd: My bet is Southern California near The Valley, about 40 minutes north of LA. Thats the only Calabasas I know of, maybe there are more. Perhaps a little more specific on the area would be helpful. :tu


----------



## gonzo (Apr 12, 2007)

s4dustin said:


> I do cigar nights with my buddies a couple nights a month at a coffee shop in calabasas....anyone want to join...no cost.....often we pitch in for pizza....


That's the one thing I hate about the term "socal". Even though Calabasas is considered "southern california" for those of us in Orange County, Calabasas is a LONG haul - at LEAST an hour (one way) in L.A. traffic no matter what time of day...

I'd love to join in on a casual event like this, but If I'm going to travel that distance, I'd prefer to head the Temecula way (which is still a long haul in my opinion from Orange County).

Hope to meet up with you sometime, but if it's in calabasas, it would have to be on a weekend...

Stomp'N'Rock,

Joseph


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

too far


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Didn't Calabasas ban public smoking last year?

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,2086,00.html


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

yes they did.. I am not sure how they are getting away with it.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> yes they did.. I am not sure how they are getting away with it.


Sorry for the threadjack, but where have you been? Long time, no see!!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

s4dustin said:


> I do cigar nights with my buddies a couple nights a month at a coffee shop in calabasas....anyone want to join...no cost.....often we pitch in for pizza....


I pass Calabasas on my way home every day. Depending on the time, I might swing by one day.


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

poker said:


> I pass Calabasas on my way home every day. Depending on the time, I might swing by one day.


I live nearby in West Hills. Like Poker says, depending on the day and time.

Let us know.


----------

